# Should go to Harvard or USC?



## Film_Jock (Apr 3, 2007)

Which makes more money?   Lawyer or director?


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Apr 3, 2007)

It shouldn't all be about the money, but if it is, I think Harvard law school would be the choice. But, why not pick USC and get paid well and probably just not filthy rich while doing something you enjoy?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Apr 3, 2007)

Standard risk vs. payoff equation. Make up whatever numbers you feel are accurate.

Harvard:
chance of success as lawyer: .9
x
expected income: 330,000

USC:
chance of success as high-powered director: .1
x
expected income: 3,000,000

In this case, USC wins, depending on your risk acceptance threshold which is assumed to be normal.


----------



## Cine (Apr 3, 2007)

> Originally posted by titaniumdoughnut:
> Standard risk vs. payoff equation. Make up whatever numbers you feel are accurate.
> 
> Harvard:
> ...



I wouldn't say that becoming famous director is as hard as the president post.


----------



## Film_Jock (Apr 3, 2007)

What?  You don't think becoming a famous director is less than or equal to .1?  Do you know .1 = 10%?  Personally, I think it is less than that based on the definition of famous.  Famous like a famous director with big time movies...  How is 10% a good estimate?


----------



## Cine (Apr 3, 2007)

> Originally posted by Film_Jock:
> What?  You don't think becoming a famous director is less than or equal to .1?  Do you know .1 = 10%?  Personally, I think it is less than that based on the definition of famous.  Famous like a famous director with big time movies...  How is 10% a good estimate?



I know what does .1 mean, but in my opinion becoming famous filmmaker isn't as hard as becoming president.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Apr 3, 2007)

My figure was for a chance of success as high-powered director, assuming you have skill, connections, and all necessary ingredients to become one, just as chance of success as a lawyer (0.9) assumes you have the all necessary ingredients to become a successful lawyer.


----------



## Cody Brown (Apr 4, 2007)

Ha. Lawyers, especially of the Harvard pedigree, tend to make a lot more than 330,000 a year.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Apr 5, 2007)

Quiet! You're ruining my formula!


----------



## Cine (Apr 5, 2007)

> Originally posted by Cody Brown:
> Ha. Lawyers, especially of the Harvard pedigree, tend to make a lot more than 330,000 a year.



Correct me, if I'm wrong, but usual fee of movie director (let's say he is working on $60m Hollywood action flick) is $3-5m. So if you get a chance to become a movie director (in Hollywood) and your movies have success, then I can't see anything less than $3m.


----------



## EfrenH (Apr 9, 2007)

if you want to make money dont go to film school. you probably wont become a "famous" director if you're worried so much about money and would give it up to become a lawyer. 

that sounds cynical ... but im not trying to sound like an *******. im just being frank.

notice i said probably ... haha.


----------

